# Gastric juice vomiting tn the morning, what to do?



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Hans has done this three times since we got him, and he did it this morning, with a little piece of bone. It was about 2 inches long, looked like a piece of chicken foot.

The vet's office said to give him a couple of Milk Bones before bed at 10 PM. 
Obviously, I don't feed those. 

What, and how much, should I give him that would prevent the gastric juice vomiting at 6 AM? He eats 3 times a day and I don't want to go to 4 meals, plus meat has a lot of water and I don't want him to have to pee in the middle of the night.

PS-- doesn't feeding release a whole lot of gastric juice? How would a small snack and a lot of gastric juice in his stomach at 10 PM help the 6 AM barfies?


----------



## Courtney (Feb 12, 2010)

I pushed my boys last meal back to around 9pm & no more bile in the morning. It didn't happen all the time but it stopped when he was fed later. I have also given a little yogurt or cottage cheese later at night if his meal was fed earlier.


----------



## N Smith (Aug 25, 2011)

Assuming by your post that your boy is raw fed, raw digests quickly - faster than kibble for sure.

What this can do it leave your dog with an empty stomach, which gets upset and causes the bile up-chuck. Kind of like when you go too long without food, you get kind of queasy.

Like courtney said, try pushing back his night time meal, so he doesn't go as long on empty. Or you can give him a nightime snack to tide him over. Either way he is telling you he needs a little more to get him through the night!

Hope this helps!


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

Sunflowers said:


> Hans has done this three times since we got him, and he did it this morning, with a little piece of bone. It was about 2 inches long, looked like a piece of chicken foot.


That is his body knowing it can't pass that through one exit so it's sending out the other.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

My dog went thru that at about 10 months. I reduced his meals to 2 x's a day at 6 months.
I gave him a midnight snack and it helped, but he still gets that way now and then at 3 yrs old. If I track him after 9 am, he will sometimes get urpy too(I don't feed him before tracking).


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

How big of a portion should the snack be? He is 14 weeks and around 26 pounds.


----------



## onyx'girl (May 18, 2007)

If you are feeding raw, maybe 6 ounces of ground meat or a leg or thigh...I use to give a 1/3 chunk of a tom turkey neck because Karlo loved them and it was just enough to slowly digest til morning.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

onyx'girl said:


> If you are feeding raw, maybe 6 ounces of ground meat or a leg or thigh...I use to give a 1/3 chunk of a tom turkey neck because Karlo loved them and it was just enough to slowly digest til morning.


OK, great. Thank you very much. Off to go freezer diving and see what snack I can give my boy! He is going to be delighted!


----------



## lhczth (Apr 5, 2000)

All my dogs get a bedtime snack even as they get older. Anywhere from a piece of cheese, some left over meat, to a hard boiled egg. Helps with the issue you are having and also makes bedtime a fun thing.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

I ended up calling the breeder because it was getting worse despite the snack.
Turned out to be the yogurt. 
I no longer feed it and he no longer has the problem.


----------

